# Color Help



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Expensive experiment you have planned. Just buy some awl grip, apply it on some large cut out cardboard or similar and see if you like it. Take one to the builder and set it on one sitting there and see if you like it. Can't go wrong with white.
I like your Grey color choice for hull. Not so sure about flu snot green though. Might look great.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Expensive experiment you have planned. Just buy some awl grip, apply it on some large cut out cardboard or similar and see if you like it. Take one to the builder and set it on one sitting there and see if you like it. Can't go wrong with white.


Unfortunately, I'm from Texas so that isn't very likely. But yes, I guess that is something I should probably test out on my own. Just would like to see from others and how their skiffs turned out using "awl-grip's seafoam green" so I can give him a color code to use.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Photos you see will all be different because they were taken by different cameras in different light. Best bet is to get an Awl-Grip color chart. West Marine sells them for about $5.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I did a aquamist green top which is very similar to guide green and a light gray on the hull for my Cayo. If you want some detailed pictures in different lighting just let me know. Not sure what shade of seafoam you want, but just send JB a picture of what you'd like and he will match it up best with the Awlgrip color.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is a link to an EC EVOx that used Seafoam Green for the hull + console (not the deck): https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-east-cape-evo-x-new-build.42187/#post-334899


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

IMG_5622




__
hunterbrown


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_5679




__
hunterbrown


__
Feb 8, 2017


__
1






View media item 853View media item 854View media item 857




  








IMG_5614




__
hunterbrown


__
Feb 8, 2017








Seafoam green awl grip that I did on my old gladesmen.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I believe JB uses gelcoat that's an exact match to the awlgrip codes which is where most of those color names come from anyway. I asked for moon dust, and later ordered a pint of moon dust gelcoat from Jamestown distributors to touch up a small rock chip I got while trailering and it's an exact match. Good combo by the way.. my next skiff will be all Matterhorn white with seafoam slicks and cockpit liner I think.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

In my humble opinion, seafoam seems too intense/saturated for nonskid. If nothing else, it will screw up all your pictures in sunlight by putting a green cast on the underside of everything. I would also be concerned that it might even mess up your color perception on bright days. You know how when you look at a website or something with a green background for a while and then look up and everything looks pinkish/reddish?

For reference, my hull is a 50-50 mix of seafoam and snow white, so quite a bit less saturated than straight seafoam. As Vertigo said, though, you can't tell much from photos, especially viewed on screen, which further alters colors.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

ReelFisher said:


> I did a aquamist green top which is very similar to guide green and a light gray on the hull for my Cayo. If you want some detailed pictures in different lighting just let me know. Not sure what shade of seafoam you want, but just send JB a picture of what you'd like and he will match it up best with the Awlgrip color.


A guy right down the road from my office has Aquamist on his Cayo and I got to fish it with him and its still too light/ ice blue in the sunlight for me.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

hunterbrown said:


> IMG_5622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks this is what i was really looking for.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

zthomas said:


> In my humble opinion, seafoam seems too intense/saturated for nonskid. If nothing else, it will screw up all your pictures in sunlight by putting a green cast on the underside of everything. I would also be concerned that it might even mess up your color perception on bright days. You know how when you look at a website or something with a green background for a while and then look up and everything looks pinkish/reddish?
> 
> For reference, my hull is a 50-50 mix of seafoam and snow white, so quite a bit less saturated than straight seafoam. As Vertigo said, though, you can't tell much from photos, especially viewed on screen, which further alters colors.
> 
> View attachment 26544


After seeing peoples pictures above I agree with you totally.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

This is what im really trying to copy. I suppose i dont really know the exact name of this cause i thought it was seafoam green, so here you go.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

I was originally going to go with sea foam green, but ended up going with the lighter guide green instead. 
https://instagram.com/p/BglkPpHA-w-/


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@sjrobin has a solid sea foam green Hell’s Bay. I forget the model but it’s a really sweet looking rig.


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

MMessana said:


> My Cayo build is about to start and I need some help with selecting the right color. Has anyone personally used the awl-grip seafoam green color on their skiff or know for a fact that is what your manufacturer used? I'm going with a whisper grey hull and want, what I believe is, the seafoam green color for the slicks and non-skid. I'm just nervous because when you google seafoam green it seems like different shades of color pop up. If anyone has any pictures of their skiff they'd like to share that would be wonderful. I don't think Cayo has done one, or at least I haven't seen one yet. I've used the search function on here but there isn't too much to offer. Any help is appreciated!


JB can match any color you want. Go to your nearest home improvement store and pick the color you want from the paint samples. Send him the card and you should be all set.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

MMessana said:


> This is what im really trying to copy. I suppose i dont really know the exact name of this cause i thought it was seafoam green, so here you go.


Looks like Matterhorn white hull, aqua mist topside. That’s the exact color scheme of my Waterman. For what it’s worth, I’m actually taking it in to HB tomorrow morning to get new non-skid and I’m changing it to match the Matterhorn white hull. The bluish green is a bit much on sunny days.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @sjrobin has a solid sea foam green Hell’s Bay. I forget the model but it’s a really sweet looking rig.


Yeah my buddy actually sent me a picture of his this afternoon. Definitely a slick ride.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> Looks like Matterhorn white hull, aqua mist topside. That’s the exact color scheme of my Waterman. For what it’s worth, I’m actually taking it in to HB tomorrow morning to get new non-skid and I’m changing it to match the Matterhorn white hull. The bluish green is a bit much on sunny days.


Yeah we’ve got ice blue on our pro and I love it just didn’t want to copy it. And I really like the green on light grey but that’s just me. It’s not aquamist, I’ve seen this glades skiff and a Cayo with aquamist and they’re different. Just trying to figure out what color is on the glades skiff. Like stated by others, I guess it’s guide green.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

MMessana said:


> Yeah we’ve got ice blue on our pro and I love it just didn’t want to copy it. And I really like the green on light grey but that’s just me. It’s not aquamist, I’ve seen this glades skiff and a Cayo with aquamist and they’re different. Just trying to figure out what color is on the glades skiff. Like stated by others, I guess it’s guide green.


I’ve seen a few Mavericks down here in miami that are grey hull, grey non skid, and guide green slicks. They look AWESOME with platforms powdered flat black. I’m a big fan of grey/green combo!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

A light blue or green is the best color for the deck. Less eye strain at the end of a long day. I think green is more soothing to the eyes. I have had two guide green skiffs and one light blue. The hull color is where you can be creative or give it your personal badge.


----------



## BPancamo (Sep 27, 2013)

MMessana said:


> Yeah we’ve got ice blue on our pro and I love it just didn’t want to copy it. And I really like the green on light grey but that’s just me. It’s not aquamist, I’ve seen this glades skiff and a Cayo with aquamist and they’re different. Just trying to figure out what color is on the glades skiff. Like stated by others, I guess it’s guide green.


I believe that EK matched the HB “Guide Green” color for the awl grip non-skid on this Glades Skiff.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I was just wasting time at work cruising around Boat Trader and happened to see this. The description says the nonskid is guide green: http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-east-cape-caimen-103208156


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

zthomas said:


> I was just wasting time at work cruising around Boat Trader and happened to see this. The description says the nonskid is guide green: http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-east-cape-caimen-103208156


Of course there happens to be a blue tarp over it haha. I like that though.


----------

